# you CAN take bites from your own dog...



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

A little dark...
just make sure the dog is calm and only playing  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNMe9lqabGA


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

She's a nice dog! Good job. If you close your eyes, it sounds likeyou're making doggy Porn. lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Diana Abel said:


> She's a nice dog! Good job. If you close your eyes, it sounds likeyou're making doggy Porn. lol


not sure what kind of lovin you're used to


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> A little dark...
> just make sure the dog is calm and only playing
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNMe9lqabGA


You are just plain crazy Joby! OMG LOL 
Did it really hurt or was the yelling noises just for the effect? decoys/helpers gotta love them. They definitely a breed apart from the rest of us.
Be careful.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

ROFLAMO!

"Good, my dog is hanging of my butt right now..."

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiapExpOYfY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Joby, you just made my day.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

=D>


Joby Becker said:


> not sure what kind of lovin you're used to


I'll never tell. lol :-\"


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I have done it but only for technique work, to teach the dog something. In a low drive situation. But I have seen a dog grab his owner on an attack command when frustration set in.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

that is a nice dog


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lynda Myers said:


> Did it really hurt or was the yelling noises just for the effect?


what do you think?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby, do you live alone? Something just scarry about how much you seem to enjoy that. :lol:;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I should have filmed the surroundings...
when I got out of the chair, I looked up and saw a Mexican Guy in full cowboy gear on a palomino, standing in the street watching me...don't know where the hell that guy came from...or where he was going...


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> I should have filmed the surroundings...
> when I got out of the chair, I looked up and saw a Mexican Guy in full cowboy gear on a palomino, standing in the street watching me...don't know where the hell that guy came from...or where he was going...



You should have sent the dog after the guy and kept the Palomino to ship it to NY . :mrgreen: (kidding)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Or dog food!


----------



## Ron Gnodde (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice, clear headed dog


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. She's a pretty good dog, I think...


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Joby- you are a nut! Hmmmmm, I'm gonna get a suit jacket on, break out a plastic chair and take a bite from my own dog. I'd hate to see what you would dream up if you were drinking.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Pete Stevens said:


> Joby- you are a nut! Hmmmmm, I'm gonna get a suit jacket on, break out a plastic chair and take a bite from my own dog. I'd hate to see what you would dream up if you were drinking.


my decoy is upstate at the Police Academy and haven't hooked up in a while. it's a borderline thing, shes pretty clear, but has no issues with biting me either...


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm not knocking you bro- you just crack me up.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Pete he probably WAS takin a sip when putting on that exposition LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> Pete he probably WAS takin a sip when putting on that exposition LOL


nope there is a coupla videos I do have on the youtubes though were I was a lil tipsy.....


----------

